# How many advanced Black Belt's



## fist of fury (Mar 13, 2003)

Is it me or does this sound a little odd

He holds seven 5th degree and two 6th degree black belts, five 7th degree black belts and and two 8th degree black belts.

from

http://www.kenpojujitsu.net/prof.html


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 13, 2003)

Is he old enough to have spent enough time to get all those belts? Just curious.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 13, 2003)

> During his 25 years in martial arts he was a principle student and has been uke for Professors Remy Presas, Sig Kufferath, Rick Alemany, and Wally Jay.




If you think 25 years of studying is "enough time"


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Mar 13, 2003)

That's a lot of rank, was he working on these systems ALL at the same time? 'Cause that's a crazy work ethic, and you'd have to be a genius to keep track of all that info/technique...
I won't say that this person did, because I don't know who it is or their circumstances, but there are a few dishonest practitioners out there, unfortunately, who feel they can just give themselves rank whenever they think their business card isn't full enough


----------



## girlychuks (Mar 13, 2003)

I watched that last clip where he does a block to a club-like punch, then gets behind the guy and drags him back in a choke hold.... it just didn;t seem that great a technique to me.....

And the chair defense against a sitting attacker..... when are you going to get jumped by someone in a chair? It just seemed odd. Maybe in a nursing home, where I have been slapped by of elderly ladies and had my bottom pinched by elderly men, but come on. Are you REALLY going to flip a 90 year old man out of his chair and break his spine for such an indiscretion??

At least if some poor old guy does that, he has a little life left....


----------



## Kirk (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by girlychuks _
> *I watched that last clip where he does a block to a club-like punch, then gets behind the guy and drags him back in a choke hold.... it just didn;t seem that great a technique to me.....
> 
> And the chair defense against a sitting attacker..... when are you going to get jumped by someone in a chair? It just seemed odd. Maybe in a nursing home, where I have been slapped by of elderly ladies and had my bottom pinched by elderly men, but come on. Are you REALLY going to flip a 90 year old man out of his chair and break his spine for such an indiscretion??
> ...



ROFL!  Funny post, and a great point! I watched the clips too, and
didn't even think of that! LOL!


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Is it me or does this sound a little odd
> 
> He holds seven 5th degree and two 6th degree black belts, five 7th degree black belts and and two 8th degree black belts.
> ...



Whats the problem? 

With all the high profile names he's using he would be sued big time!

How can students of another system question someones integrity like that? 

Are they themselves,  higher rank indiviuals and feel the need to justify making these accusations?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 13, 2003)

Thing is, usually when the 'big names' get used like that, the people in question don't really care too much.  They know who got what from them, and will be more than happy to tell you.  They don't seem to waste their time on people who use their names fraudulently.

Cthulhu


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Thing is, usually when the 'big names' get used like that, the people in question don't really care too much.  They know who got what from them, and will be more than happy to tell you.  They don't seem to waste their time on people who use their names fraudulently.
> 
> Cthulhu *



You may be right, but it seams slanderous to step on someones integrity that way.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *You may be right, but it seams slanderous to step on someones integrity that way. *



I don't think we're (or at least me, I don't know what everybody else's intent was!) trying to thrash him thoroughly. I was just looking to make sure he was legit, and as was stated before, I don't know how possible it was to gain all those belts and ranks all at once over 25 years. I could be wrong, and I'm only a 2nd Black after 8 years in TKD, myself, so feel free to blast me if I don't know everything here. Nevertheless, I stand by my earlier questioning. Were I a new student of his, or one looking at his dojang, I'd be asking myself the same questions that were raised: is he legit? How long has he studied for? How long did it take him to get all his belts and accolades? Who were his instructors, claimed and/or actual (possibly both, of course!)? Etc.

Just trying to make sure he's squared away, on my part. The others may, or may not, have been doing the same, depending on their individual intentions.

Just my cent-and-a-half...

I don't think I've earned 2 cents yet, I'm too young for that!

--C


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *I don't think we're (or at least me, I don't know what everybody else's intent was!) trying to thrash him thoroughly. I was just looking to make sure he was legit, and as was stated before, I don't know how possible it was to gain all those belts and ranks all at once over 25 years. I could be wrong, and I'm only a 2nd Black after 8 years in TKD, myself, so feel free to blast me if I don't know everything here. Nevertheless, I stand by my earlier questioning. Were I a new student of his, or one looking at his dojang, I'd be asking myself the same questions that were raised: is he legit? How long has he studied for? How long did it take him to get all his belts and accolades? Who were his instructors, claimed and/or actual (possibly both, of course!)? Etc.
> 
> Just trying to make sure he's squared away, on my part. The others may, or may not, have been doing the same, depending on their individual intentions.
> ...




When I went to his site, I saw a lot of rank, but where did you guys get all the numbers of:

He holds seven 5th degree and two 6th degree black belts, five 7th degree black belts and and two 8th degree black belts

I didn't see all that, did I miss something?


----------



## GaryM (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *When I went to his site, I saw a lot of rank, but where did you guys get all the numbers of:
> 
> He holds seven 5th degree and two 6th degree black belts, five 7th degree black belts and and two 8th degree black belts
> ...


 Read the second paragraph. It states that in the second sentence. He also says that Rick Alemeny teaches KeNpo, I thought that he was taught by Ralph Castro and teaches KeMpo. But why quibble about a little thing like that. All the same difference, huh?


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GaryM _
> *Read the second paragraph. It states that in the second sentence. He also says that Rick Alemeny teaches KeNpo, I thought that he was taught by Ralph Castro and teaches KeMpo. But why quibble about a little thing like that. All the same difference, huh? *



yea, I did miss it, should of looked closer.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 15, 2003)

is that he states he was a principle student of these gentlemen. If he just learned principles then rank comes quick I guess.  

It also states as a qualification that he was a uke. If getting your butt tossed around and getting smacked adds to rank, then I'm quailified to wear a lot more rank than I currently do. I've been beat up by the best! 

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Disco (Mar 15, 2003)

Call me intuitive if you like, but I'll believe da man, with machete in hand.........

Perhaps all those ranks listed were honorary. You know kind of reciprocal from different organizations. Common sense dictates that you would have to live and practice in the dojo forever. No other outside interests or life. The average length of time for black belt is 2 to 3 years. Remember I said average so don't heat up the flame throwers. Using, once again a standard formula for rank advancement, the norm is time in grade at one year less than advancement rank (i.e. 3rd to 4th - 3 years in grade, 4ty to 5th 4 years in grade, etc). Doing the math, to reach 6th dan in one style would take from 17 to 18 years, without missing any opportunities for advancement. That's just using basic averages. Some styles I'm sure have longer periods between ranks. My on opinion, I think there honorary ranks, but it looks good in print and unless you've been in the arts, you would'nt know the difference. 

I've been to seminars with well known Martial Artists as the visiting instructor. Shook hands, took pictures, had a little hands on techniques instruction, had lunch and an enjoyable time. I don't think however that I could use that experience to say I was a student of theirs. It's all in the perspective of the person stating it. Did they in fact train with Mr. Who? Truthfully, yes they did....... but! the truth is being manipulated. Almost like Bill Clinton with "It all depends on what the meaning of is, is"........ This is America and the man is trying to sell something, namely himself.
Madison Ave. Ad exec's would be proud. 

I'm not trying to impugn the man's skills. For all I know, he most likely is a very skilled person, in his choosen art. But high rankings in how many styles 10 to 15, I did'nt take a total count. Hmmmmm...........


----------



## white belt (Mar 15, 2003)

Looks to me to be a fair victim of "Logjam Syndrome".  You know, swing a good old fashioned John Wayne punch, connected to a crotch kick, and watch his brain fry from trying to select from dozens or hundreds of techniques in response.  With all that mat time he might be like that Chris Farley character and be unemployed while "LIVIN' IN A VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER!".  I wonder why he doesn't list NTKOs?  Hmmmm.

white belt


----------

